# Can't seem to get baby back ribs right (UPDATE)



## ocean82 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've only been smoking meats for a year now. I've done shoulders, salmon, chicken, and brisket successfully and I can repeat that success. It's the baby back rib that has eluded my quest for smoking perfection. I have attempted 8 smokes and can't get the tenderness I desire. I'm not looking for overcooked melt off the bone, but I can't even get that. They come out tasting great, but they're always chewy and tough. This is what I do:

Rig: Horizon 16" classic
Fuel: charcoal w/ apple and hickory
Temp: tried everything from 225-275. 
Cook time: 3 hours, 4 hours, 6 hours. 

I've tried foiling after 2 hours, no foil, 3-2-1, marinating, dry rub only, and all the above temp and cook time combinations. Everything I've read about ribs seems to be dialed in, but I can get the tenderness I want. I know that when smoking, its done when its done, but Ive always been forced to take them off before they pass the twist test. Baby backs taking over 6 hours normal??? What's going wrong??? I'm starting to think its the meat. I get the 2 rack pack from BJs Wholesale. Could that be the issue? Crap meat? I'm going to the local meat monger this Friday for some expensive, but fresher ribs. I'm going to throw them on early and just smoke them until I can twist the bone out. 

Any other advice appreciated.


----------



## linguica (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing everything by the book. Can't figure whats amiss. One of the Big Boys will have a sugestion.


----------



## damon555 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ocean82 said:


> I'm going to throw them on early and just smoke them until I can twist the bone out.


There's your answer right there. 6 hours isn't out of the ordinary. That's usually about when they get done for me.....Keep the smoker door closed the whole time and don't fiddle around with them...Well maybe start checking them @ 5 hours in....


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 12, 2012)

When I do baby backs I use 2-2-1 @ 275*.  With success with the other meats I am confused why this isn't working for you.  BTW - Horizon 16" classic - nice rig.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ocean82 said:


> I've only been smoking meats for a year now. I've done shoulders, salmon, chicken, and brisket successfully and I can repeat that success. It's the baby back rib that has eluded my quest for smoking perfection. I have attempted 8 smokes and can't get the tenderness I desire. I'm not looking for overcooked melt off the bone, but I can't even get that. They come out tasting great, but they're always chewy and tough. This is what I do:
> Rig: Horizon 16" classic
> Fuel: charcoal w/ apple and hickory
> Temp: tried everything from 225-275.
> ...



I'm gonna have to go with your choice of meat...  Those vac-pac ribs really suck in my book...  to begin with they add the flavors they want.. then they pump them with anywhere up to 10% ...  For me, fresh is the only way to go...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2012)

At 225*F to 250*F, Baby backs do well with 2-2-1 if you choose not to foil then an extra hour is not unusual. Try 2-2.5-.5 or even 2 in smoke and 3 in foil then serve. If they are not tender using the last timing you Smoker temp must be on the Low side...JJ


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 12, 2012)

I agree with what JJ said. Have you checked your therms for accuracy?


----------



## diesel (Dec 12, 2012)

Yep.. I agree with JJ.  

Make sure you are positive about your temps in the smoker.  Then remember if you are looking you ain't cooking.  Keep trying and you will get it.  Temps are very important and it keeps you from opening up the cooker.

Aaron.


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 13, 2012)

First, I can't believe no one asked, Did you remove the membrane off the the ribs? and if yes, I would seriously check the temperature in your cooker with another thermometer or even 2. Good luck. Baby back should be one of the easyest meats to smoke not the hardest. My .02


----------



## bossk4hire (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey there.... I too was having trouble with baby backs and picked up some pointers. ont he babay backs try 2-2-1 and then DOUBLE STACK your ribs in the foil, meaning one rack on top of the other in the foil, if your doing only one rack cut they into two sections and then stack those. This seemed to be the trick for me.


----------



## fliptetlow (Dec 13, 2012)

I use the vac. packed ones from Sam’s club with good success. I to were having trouble getting constant ribs. Mine were always overcooked and fell right off the bone, but always tasty. Tried all the methods and the last time I went low and slow 220 for about 5 ½ hours and only foiled them after they were done and let them sit for about 45 min. Came out very tasty, stayed on the bone nicely and tender.

24 hours sit time after I apply the rub.   

Cooking with Oak firewood with Hickory chunks.

Water bowl inside smoker.

Spray several times with apple and Jack Daniels mix.

Going to try some more this weekend.

Here is a pic of the last batch. 













ribs.JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 13, 2012


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 13, 2012)

I have used the vac packs from Costco or Sams...and have not had a problem yet.  Have a pack in the freezer that is calling my name...they wanna be smoked soon!


----------



## damon555 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've used vac pak ribs of all different brands and never had a problem. They simply tell you when they are done regardless of brand. I don't remove the membrane any more either. It comes off super easy after the ribs are smoked.
 

The WSM churns out perfect ribs time after time....













EDL_4329.jpg



__ damon555
__ Dec 13, 2012


----------



## ocean82 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. 

- yes, I verified therm calibration with boiling water. 
- yes I always remove the membrane. 

Some have pointed out looking ain't cooking. Every hour I'm spraying them down with apple cider for fear if dry ribs. Maybe that needs to stop. I could really be extending my times out by doing that. 

I'm only going to change one part of the process at a time. I want to narrow down the cause. If I stop opening to spray, and foil 2-2-1, and get different ribs, I won't know what did it. I guess that's more excuses to smoke more ribs!!!

I'll put up an update and some Q-view this Sunday when I smoke em.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 13, 2012)

Depending on type of smoker, time of year and timing, you can add 20-30 minutes to your cook every time you open the door to spritz. I have done it and noticed no benefit to spritzing Pork. There may be some benefit to spritzing Brisket but have not tried yet...JJ


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 14, 2012)

X2 what JJ said. Pork is fatty enough and doesn't require as much spritzing if any, as people think it does. I think one of the biggest problem people have is not letting there meat rest long enough. That can make the difference between good and great product. My pork butts for example I like the rest in a well insulated cooler wrapped in foil for a min of 2 hr or longer before pulling.


----------



## pkerchef (Dec 15, 2012)

I do baby backs at all the comps i do and i run the cooker at 275 for 3 hours 30 minutes. Perfect every time. Pkerchef


----------



## ocean82 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here we are. It's been 4.5 hours on the smoker between 225-260. Haven't lifted the lid once....except to check on them now and sure enough, they don't pass the bend or twist test. I'm going to wrap them in foil and let it go for another 2 hours. I'm doing some chicken 1/4s too, so I'm hoping the timing will be good. Unwrap the ribs in 2 hours, put the chicken on and let the ribs and chicken smoke for 1.5 hours until done.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2012)

Ocean, You can put the Chicken on now letting the ribs go without foil until both done...or...Put the Chicken on at the same time as the foiled Ribs. After 2 hours unwrap the Ribs to test for doneness and firm up if needed. The Chicken and Ribs will come of pretty close to together at this point. Doing what you describe, cooking BB's 8 hours will over cook the ribs making them dry or mushy...JJ


----------



## ocean82 (Dec 16, 2012)

Normally I would take that advice, had I not already had tough ribs after even 6 hours of cooking. I know that 250 is 250, but damn if it seems like my smoker just takes forever.


----------



## ocean82 (Dec 16, 2012)

Even after almost 5 hours at 240ish they were still not twisting bone out. I never opened the lid once. All my BB rib experiments over again. Taking forever, always tough.


----------



## damon555 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ocean82 said:


> Even after almost 5 hours at 240ish they were still not twisting bone out. I never opened the lid once. All my BB rib experiments over again. Taking forever, always tough.


Then they are not done yet......patience. They also need to come off for a good rest. If you're in such a hurry then you're not starting early enough. These things take time.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2012)

If you want falling off the Bone, then you definitely should foil. But if it is taking 8 hours, there is a temp issue and not likely that you are over 225*F...JJ


----------



## ocean82 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well my thermometer isn't lying. Boiling water shows 211-214. This has been the story of my rib life.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 16, 2012)

where is the placement of this therm.   grate level or on the lid ?


----------



## cullowheedawg (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree with temp problem. Do you depend on smoker therm or do you see an oven temp to verify  verifying is a must. Also keep it cooking not looking.  Hope you figure it out. I do think taking the membrane is good but not your problem. Cullowheedawg


----------



## ocean82 (Dec 16, 2012)

It's a Maverick 2 in 1. When smoking ribs, I put it in a potato at about 3 inches above grate level. In a shoulder or brisket I put it in sideways to keep it as close to grate as possible. 

Here is the result of today's smoke:


It actually came out tender!!!!! It wasn't mushy or melty either. Perfect. However 5-2-1 is a bit long from literally EVERYTHING ive read. I do agree that it's a temperature problem. I don't think it really is 225-250 in my smoker. I'm gonna trash my therm (even though boiling water test works) and get an ET-732. 

The bimetal thermometer in the smoker reads about 10* higher than my digital and it's about 6 inches off the grate when closed. What are the chances that both therms are 25-50 degrees off?? Even when the digital passes the water test.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2012)

They sure look awesome. That 8 hour cook is long and they definitely don't look like they saw a long cook. The light, but pretty, color and lack of thick bark is really a good indicator you are very rarely above 225*F. Next run try 2-3-1. The longer time you spend in foil the more quickly they get tender...JJ


----------



## ocean82 (Dec 16, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> They sure look awesome. That 8 hour cook is long and they definitely don't look like they saw a long cook. The light, but pretty, color and lack of thick bark is really a good indicator you are very rarely above 225*F. Next run try 2-3-1. The longer time you spend in foil the more quickly they get tender...JJ


See, that's the kind of stuff experience gets you. You can recognize how the meat looks and can discern roundabout temps. Thanks for that advice. I* just find it really strange that my thermometer is accurate in boiling water, but not in the smoker. *Maybe since it's a 2 in 1 (one probe for both meat temp and oven temp) that screws with the reading? From the looks of Amazon.com, the ET-732 has 2 separate probes. 

FYI, the chicken quarters took longer than expected too. They came out really juicy with a rubbery skin. Tasted great. Took almost 3 hours. More indication of low temp, I think. They weren't ready to be served when the ribs were done. It's ok though because tonight was all about experimentation. There wasn't anyone waiting on them. 

Thanks for all the help fellas! I'm sure I'll be back,


----------



## nathanva (Dec 16, 2012)

When you pull the chicken thighs kiss them on a hot grill on both sides to crisp that skin up a bit. As for the thermo issues, I have had similar. I have 4 thermometers I've gone through in the last year or two cause of fluctuating temps. My MES 30 tends to run a bit hot also so when I set it to 225 I know I'm cooking at 235-240.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 16, 2012)

Before buying from anywhere else check out one of our great sponsors. Can't beat Todd's customer service
http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp?m=0


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2012)

Ton of good advice.

I also have had good success with the BB's from Sams. Done them 225 - 250 5. 5 hours unfoiled., 250 -275 4.5 hours unfoiIed, 450 - 475 1.5 hours (these were my favorite)

I will run the stickburner 225 - 250 or 250+ and leave the ribs bone down 4.5-5.5 hours, depending on the bend. I mop several times with Worcestershire Soy and Jack Daniels, for flavor profile only.

Just done 3 racks Friday that were great, 5.5 hours and had a little tug. I prefer the ribs to have a Steak Like texture.

If your cooking that long and foiling, they should fall right off the bone (not my preferred way).

I would look into the temp of your smoker as the other have said, that would be my guess as to what the problem is.


----------



## linguica (Dec 17, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> Ton of good advice.
> 
> I also have had good success with the BB's from Sams. Done them 225 - 250 5. 5 hours unfoiled., 250 -275 4.5 hours unfoiIed, 450 - 475 1.5 hours (these were my favorite)
> 
> ...


Fall off the bone tender is a matter of taste, I prefer to have a little more "chew" to my ribs.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Dec 18, 2012)

Ocean82 said:


> Here we are. It's been 4.5 hours on the smoker between 225-260. Haven't lifted the lid once....except to check on them now and sure enough, they don't pass the bend or twist test. I'm going to wrap them in foil and let it go for another 2 hours. I'm doing some chicken 1/4s too, so I'm hoping the timing will be good. Unwrap the ribs in 2 hours, put the chicken on and let the ribs and chicken smoke for 1.5 hours until done.


What is the placement of your temperature probes?  4.5 hours at 260* those bbs should be falling off the bone.  It really sounds to me like your temps are off.


----------



## lovelife (May 28, 2016)

Wow I thought I was the only one. I have exactly the same issue. For me, everything takes a lot longer to smoke than other people. I have used 4 different thermometers and place them at grate level a couple inches away from the meat. I leave the smoker closed as much as possible and don't spritz anymore. Used a water pan and have tried without. It makes no sense, and I can't seem to figure out what is causing the hours and hours of extra smoke time. I use a RF smoker.

Someone who can figure this out I would call a genius! :)


----------

